# Kubota M6040 vs. M7040



## prismxp

I plan to purchase one of these tractors very soon. Is the $1,500 or so extra dollars to get the M7040 justified? Since there are only 5 engine and 7 PTO HP difference and they have the same engine.

The setup is 4WD, Hyd Shuttle, with down exhaust option. I have a quoted price of $22,500 for the M6040.

All comments are appreciated. 

Ed


----------



## Lamar Holland

all things being equal and for 1500 difference, I would go with the 7040.. A lot of things can happen with 7 more pto hp such as a pto genset, If you need one...


----------



## urednecku

WILCOME!! :cheers: I was begining to think I was the only one here in the "larger" tractor group, at least with Kubota orange!  
I took delivery of a M7040 about 6weeks ago (about 40 hours on it now), 4wd syncroshuttle with FEL.
I went to the dealer and they had a place to 'play'. I knew I needed a 65 or 70 hp for some of my implements, but they had the FEL mounted on the 5040 with the 'industrial' tires, and let me try it out all I wanted. Also tried the M7040 but AG tires & with out the FEL. I found out two things quick... (1) that extra few HP made a WORLD of difference, and (2) the AG tires gives worlds of more traction. Where the 7040 with ag tires went easily in 2wd, the 5040, even with the extra weight of the FEL, would spin on top of the ground with the 'industrial' tires. Down side of ag tires is the way the front tires "dig" in a turn. In my situation, thats no problem, but if you will be in a nice yard......
Main problem I have found on mine, the HI/LOW range lever is not real easy to work, and is in an aquard place to get to.
Overall, I am happy with my M7040, just wish I had more time to 'play' with it! :argh: 
Also, sounds like I should have shopped around a little more, I paid about $10,000 more than that for mine, including the FEL, delivered to my yard, from a dealer about 65 miles from me. (But I still paid about $7,000 less than the 'green' one would have cost me!)
Keep us informed! :friends: 
urednecku


----------



## prismxp

Thanks for the input guys. I looked at a M8540 yesterday, really nice machine. Still determining which of these to buy, and how to get it outfitted. Trying to buy as much horsepower as possible, I figure I can add the front-end loader later.

Will post when I buy.


----------

